# EOI Granted, How to apply for visa? Help pls



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Expant's,

I have got the invitation from EOI for applying Visa under Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent). 

I have launched EOI on 6/5/2015 with 60 points, application was launched on bases of SOL - Engineering technologist 233914
(https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/233914.php), assessed by engineers Australia. 

2339 - Other Engineering Professionals	- ceiling limit -1000 - filled -784.

It would be of great help if someone can help me move forward on how to apply Visa, 
a little bit more of my situation- 

1. I have done Master's from australia, and currently on TR.
2. I'm now on vacation in India, and have launched EOI from here.
3. I'm Planning to go back to Australia and continue on with life from this month end, but the problem is Can I apply Visa off-shore or should I be in Australia while launching the Visa? will there be any problems applying from here?
4. What the usual waiting time for visa processing?

Cheers 
Johnny


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

When I was trying to attempt for applying Visa, a pop-up came up quoting 

"Applicant /SNIP/ has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."

someone pls enlighten me..

Regards
Johnny


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

What other visa application have you submitted already?


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> What other visa application have you submitted already?


I first applied for student visa back in 2012, after finishing Master's applied General Skilled Migration Visa or Temporary Graduate Visa (485), its valid till feb 2017 and now I'm overseas for vacation and would like to apply for PR visa since I have got invitation.

Could u suggest any info.

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What I can gather from the message that you shared is THAT there is some VISA application pending with DIBP which is tagged with your name.


What to do in this case ....... try searching some some relevant details on IMMI website.


I will also see IF I can get some information regarding this.


IF you can't get any details regrading THAT THEN You may processed with your VISA application AND THEN take next steps based on DIBP/CO comments.




johnny.b said:


> When I was trying to attempt for applying Visa, a pop-up came up quoting
> 
> "Applicant /SNIP/ has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."
> 
> ...


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you dude, I'll search for the issue and try to contact Immigration office, thanks for the suggestion. 

Please do let me know if you can find anything as Contacting Immigration office can take ages. 

Cheers 
Johnny


----------



## sneeloy (Jun 15, 2015)

johnny.b said:


> Thank you dude, I'll search for the issue and try to contact Immigration office, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Please do let me know if you can find anything as Contacting Immigration office can take ages.
> 
> ...


Hi Johnny,
The same message popped up for me as well. Could you please provide me some feedback.

"Applicant ** has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."

Thanks,
Dewan


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

sneeloy said:


> Hi Johnny,
> The same message popped up for me as well. Could you please provide me some feedback.
> 
> "Applicant ** has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."
> ...


I got the same message and the reason was that months before applying for visa 190 I applied for a graduate visa which wasn't granted yet. I called the DIBP and actually they said that it doesn't matter. I could go on without considering that message. So did I and everything went smooth. I submitted all documents for visa 190 and now I'm waiting for the grant.

However, the person with whom I spoke on the phone didn't look like really sure about what was the issue and how to manage it. So I still have some doubts about it. Hope everything goes well.

Anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> I got the same message and the reason was that months before applying for visa 190 I applied for a graduate visa which wasn't granted yet. I called the DIBP and actually they said that it doesn't matter. I could go on without considering that message. So did I and everything went smooth. I submitted all documents for visa 190 and now I'm waiting for the grant.
> 
> However, the person with whom I spoke on the phone didn't look like really sure about what was the issue and how to manage it. So I still have some doubts about it. Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Anyone else experienced something similar?


If your graduate visa is still being processed, you should make sure to immediately withdraw that application once your 190 is finalised. Otherwise, if that visa is processed and granted after your 190 is granted, it would replace your 190 visa and you'd find yourself on a graduate visa instead.


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

johnny.b said:


> Thank you dude, I'll search for the issue and try to contact Immigration office, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Please do let me know if you can find anything as Contacting Immigration office can take ages.
> 
> ...


Hi johnny while i was filling my visa application few months back i had faced this issue.

Since iam having a visa long back which is finalised but its no more related. So I contacted the DIBP information desk by mail and was said to apply for the visa. I double checked it again. They said it was just a general error may pop up even though there is no application on process.

So in your case you can proceed as you might not have an un finalised application. Good luck my frnd.



Sent from my Lenovo P780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your graduate visa is still being processed, you should make sure to immediately withdraw that application once your 190 is finalised. Otherwise, if that visa is processed and granted after your 190 is granted, it would replace your 190 visa and you'd find yourself on a graduate visa instead.


I was contacted by CO for graduate visa almost a month ago and I provided the required documents at that time. I haven't heard from them yet. In the meanwhile I applied for visa 190. When I called the department they just sort of said to not worry about this "issue". What would you suggest to do? to withdraw the application for graduate visa right now?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I would probably only withdraw the 485 application if the 190 is granted first. There's no harm having the 485 granted first, since the 190 can still be processed and then it would replace the 485 when it's granted. You don't want them to be granted in the opposite order though.

And worse case scenario - if the 485 is granted but for some reason there's a delay or refusal with the 190 visa, you still would have a valid visa allowing you to work and stay in Australia while you worked out the PR visa.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I would probably only withdraw the 485 application if the 190 is granted first. There's no harm having the 485 granted first, since the 190 can still be processed and then it would replace the 485 when it's granted. You don't want them to be granted in the opposite order though.
> 
> And worse case scenario - if the 485 is granted but for some reason there's a delay or refusal with the 190 visa, you still would have a valid visa allowing you to work and stay in Australia while you worked out the PR visa.


Thank you  

Then better I get ready in case I need to withdraw an application. It seems that visa 190 are quite quick to be processed in these days.

Do you know how to exactly withdraw an application? Is there any form or something like that? Sorry for all these questions, you seem to have a good knowledge about this stuff.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

johnny.b said:


> When I was trying to attempt for applying Visa, a pop-up came up quoting
> 
> "Applicant /SNIP/ has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."
> 
> ...



Same issue with me..............how did you solve, I got Invitation on 11 May 2016


----------

